# Flaxseed Benefits, Risks, and Amounts?



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have read on numerous posts that flaxseed is beneficial to hedgies, whether it be adding it in the bath for dry skin or a little onto their food. My question is, what exactly does adding it to the food do? What are the benefits Hercules will get from that? Are there any risks to a hedgie ingesting flaxseed?

I also read about flaxseed causing excess gas if you put too much on the food. How often do you all put it on? And finally, is there a certain brand that's better than others?

Thanks for the help everyone. I want Herc to be as healthy as he can, but I like to know the benefits before I give him something he will ingest, as he is a pretty sensitive boy. Thanks!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Flaxseed Benefits, Risks, and Amounts*

I add flaxseed to my hedgehog's food every couple of days. He has dry skin issues, and this helps, since I can't just give him an oatmeal bath every day. There is no problem with giving hedgies flaxseed to eat. In fact, Phinneus really likes the taste, although I think it makes his food smell like french fries. I use up most of one capsule on his food, but I am careful to make sure that the kibble doesn't just become mush.
I buy it in capsules from the grocery store because it will keep longer that way. I am unaware of any brand being superior to another; I just whichever one is less expensive.
Some people add to flaxseed oil to bath time also, which is just fine. I dab it on Phin's ears when they get a little too dry.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

It seems like flaxseed is very all-purpose! I got some capsules on my lunch today so I'll give them a try this weekend, and cross my fingers about the excess gas part! :lol: Thanks!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

When my boy had dry skin, I would pop open a capsule and add to his food every 3-4 days. Now that his skin is much better, I just give him 1 capsule/week.

I also use 1 capsule during bath time, or just oil rinses. Nowadays, he gets an oil rinses every 1-2 months. I'd pop open a capsule, empty it into a small cup, fill it with warm water, and pour it over his back. People prefer flax oil over say...Olive oil, is because it's more water soluble, meaning that it will wash off with the next bath, thus it wouldn't cause a buildup and clogged pores.

Flax is very high in omega 3's and 6's. The only problem I forsee other than the runny stools, is that if you feed too much(say daily) the fat content may be too high.


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

I switched Ziggy's food to three food brands that contain flaxseed.
Then I had a faux pax and put a capsule of flaxseed in his food ontop of that...

I think I made a mini weapon of biological warfare...hedgie farts are not something to mess with...

And you know what? I think the wellness is partly to blame too...


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Nell said:


> I switched Ziggy's food to three food brands that contain flaxseed.
> Then I had a faux pax and put a capsule of flaxseed in his food ontop of that...
> 
> I think I made a mini weapon of biological warfare...hedgie farts are not something to mess with...
> ...


That happened to me as well... I put too much flaxseed oil one night on Col. Mustard's food (the food already has some in it) and OMG!!! :shock: I couldn't believe how bad it smelled! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i give my boys a blueberry-flavored omega supplement a couple of times a week. it's safe for pets and i give just a drop.


----------

